# Scrap yard find's PK Ripper & a Mongoose



## brassbusterpc (Jun 16, 2012)

Do I have anything here? Mongoose has T-CBO 284465 on bottom bracket. You can see the# on the PK Ripper. Keeper's or cut up for scrap?


----------



## bloud (Jun 17, 2012)

On ebay you would certainly get more than their value in scrap. Knowing the serial on the Goose would be good. The Ripper clearly has a broken seat tube at the top. Some folks will still buy and repair these. Value is hard to say for a damaged bicycle. Mongoose depending on year can fetch $50 to $1000, Ripper depending on condition can fetch about the same.


----------



## macr0w (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice find.


----------



## brogers93 (Jun 19, 2012)

You can send them both to me and I can take care of scrapping them for you!  

If you're looking to unload the mongoose, I might be interested in the frame/fork...let me know!


----------



## Gary3655 (Sep 17, 2012)

brassbusterpc said:


> Do I have anything here? Mongoose has T-CBO 284465 on bottom bracket. You can see the# on the PK Ripper. Keeper's or cut up for scrap?




I would love to own the ripper!!! How much???


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Mar 14, 2013)

bloud said:


> On ebay you would certainly get more than their value in scrap. Knowing the serial on the Goose would be good. The Ripper clearly has a broken seat tube at the top. Some folks will still buy and repair these. Value is hard to say for a damaged bicycle. Mongoose depending on year can fetch $50 to $1000, Ripper depending on condition can fetch about the same.




Yea,your a joke!  look at that thing,its got new mongoose parts from wall mark,you be lucky to get $100-$125 tops for it. that thing is beat. also that pk frame is brake,we can were its been broken off behide that seat mast and that really kills it too bro. PM me 1st if you really want to sell them. No ebay fess with me


----------

